# DeerCreek Spillway



## Texican

Went fishing this morning at the spillway any it was slow fishing all I cought was 3 crappie saw some small saugeye being cought I fished from 9 to 1 30. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## n-strut

Fished last night managed one 21" on a gulp minnow.


----------



## Texican

I have been there 3 times this month and I can't catch a saugeye but crappie and bluegills no problem don't know what I'm doing wrong 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

n-strut said:


> Fished last night managed one 21" on a gulp minnow.


I love those baits catch everything
On them typically stick to the 3" smelt ones, which ones were you using?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

I use the smelt or the chartreuse most of the time every once in a while white and when I fish at nite I use the black ones they catch everything they are great baits 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## n-strut

Fisherfourlife said:


> I love those baits catch everything
> On them typically stick to the 3" smelt ones, which ones were you using?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Green/Chartruse in 3 inch and the firetiger has been working good also.


----------



## zack2345

Went there last night around 6 with a buddy and we both had a limit by 9. Caught them all on pink except two. Once the wind and snow started the bite turned on then is stopped and we started catching 6 inchers probably caught around 20 . All the ones we kept were around twelve inches. Does any one know if you can cull fish if the ones you keep are still alive?


----------



## Texican

Where were you guys fishing on top of the wall? I was fishing off the rocks rite next to the wall I used chartuse pink orange and white all I got was crappie and some snags glad you guys got some good job ill keep trying 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zack2345

Yea we went strait to the wall when we got there i caught one then the wind picked up and could not feel my bait so we moved down. Then the snow started and we started catching them left and right. . . .


----------



## Deazl666

Today was my first time fishing the DC spillway. I was there from 1 to 2. I caught one saugeye within the first five minutes on a chartreuse crappie jig (has "hair" instead of twister tail), then nothing. The windchill had to be in the single digits, and my three layers weren't doing the trick. I spent the last half hour walking that side of the river down to the riffle where there's a sign that says, "Wastewater dumping by permit." WTF?


----------



## glasseyes

I was there also but didn't get there till almost 2:30pm. Was at paint creek lake earlier catching crappie. Caught a few small eyes then snagged a big buffalo carp, since I was using crappie rig it took quite awhile to get him in. 4 lb test with my 9'6" light action rod. I'm guessing his weight around 25 lb


----------



## fisherFL

I will be braving the cold temps today and test my luck at the spillway, I hope I'm not the only idiot doing so 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## deercreekman

You wont be!!


----------



## Texican

Good luck guys hope you both catch some I have to see what's wrong with the wife's car or I would be there with you guys 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Fisherfourlife said:


> I will be braving the cold temps today and test my luck at the spillway, I hope I'm not the only idiot doing so
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You'll be fine today; yesterday was horrible. You'll undoubtedly see a few grizzled old-timers who'll give you the stink-eye, as if to say, "Don't fish near me, whippersnapper!"


----------



## fisherFL

Oh yeah the ole timers are here, haven't had a bite yet and only seen one dink caught, will keep trying


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Well I fished from 1 to 6 and ended up with 2 fish a 12" saugeye and a crappie, both went back in to get bigger. I have pictures put they don't want post for some reason. It seemed like if anybody was catching any they were dinks, wish I would have caught one of eating size ( for me 15" +) because I really wanted some fish. do you guys think that place is overfished because I'm starting to believe so because in 5 trips now have only caught dinks and seen dinks caught


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Fisherfourlife said:


> Well I fished from 1 to 6 and ended up with 2 fish a 12" saugeye and a crappie, both went back in to get bigger. I have pictures put they don't want post for some reason. It seemed like if anybody was catching any they were dinks, wish I would have caught one of eating size ( for me 15" +) because I really wanted some fish. do you guys think that place is overfished because I'm starting to believe so because in 5 trips now have only caught dinks and seen dinks caught
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Definitely overfished. You gotta figure there's a steady stream of anglers rotating through there year round. I did see a guy yesterday almost land one that had some real size to it, although I can't say for sure it was an saugeye. (It got off right at his feet, and he didn't even flinch. I probably would have cracked my rod over my knee.) He was fishing with live bait. I'd like to head down there when it warms up with live craws, and what else is in that trench. For me it's not worth the 30 minute drive to catch a small handful of 8"-10" fish, but I do plan to head downstream for smallies just to mix it up a little bit...


----------



## fisherFL

Deazl666 said:


> Definitely overfished. You gotta figure there's a steady stream of anglers rotating through there year round. I did see a guy yesterday almost land one that had some real size to it, although I can't say for sure it was an saugeye. (It got off right at his feet, and he didn't even flinch. I probably would have cracked my rod over my knee.) He was fishing with live bait. I'd like to head down there when it warms up with live craws, and what else is in that trench. For me it's not worth the 30 minute drive to catch a small handful of 8"-10" fish, but I do plan to head downstream for smallies just to mix it up a little bit...


You know I actually tried wading it with my dad and didn't manage anything, we tried in early October so idk of that had anything to do with it but what I just notice today was there's a sign tht says no wading and a sign that says permitted waste water dumping area and that signs right where the spillway dumps off into the creek


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Fisherfourlife said:


> You know I actually tried wading it with my dad and didn't manage anything, we tried in early October so idk of that had anything to do with it but what I just notice today was there's a sign tht says no wading and a sign that says permitted waste water dumping area and that signs right where the spillway dumps off into the creek
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I saw that sign yesterday as well and it grossed me out. Would love to know the story behind that policy. The other thing with Deer Creek is the blue-green algae bloom that occurs during the summer. I'll pass on the liver toxin thank you very much...


----------



## glasseyes

I know it's fished very heavy, where do the fish in spillway come from? Either from down stream or mostly from discharge from the lake. I've heard the same stories for 25 years, the fish are there or will be when they come through the gates. Anyone that has fished the area knows what I'm talking about. Weather and time of year , rainfall has everything to do with it. I guess it's easier to just say its fished to heavy for a reason why fish aren't being caught when you make several trips and don't catch much but I just know better. I was only there a couple hrs Saturday and I caught a half dozen eyes and a young man beside me brought one in that was easy 3 lb maybe a little more.


----------



## fisherFL

glasseyes said:


> I know it's fished very heavy, where do the fish in spillway come from? Either from down stream or mostly from discharge from the lake. I've heard the same stories for 25 years, the fish are there or will be when they come through the gates. Anyone that has fished the area knows what I'm talking about. Weather and time of year , rainfall has everything to do with it. I guess it's easier to just say its fished to heavy for a reason why fish aren't being caught when you make several trips and don't catch much but I just know better. I was only there a couple hrs Saturday and I caught a half dozen eyes and a young man beside me brought one in that was easy 3 lb maybe a little more.


Yeah it makes sense about how more fish will come in when the gates are open, I guess it's whenever I go maybe I just have bad luck with the conditions because I'm fishing the same baits as everyone same way to, that's why it's called fishing not catching, just wish I could do more of the catching part 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Last week a young man fished close to me and he was throwing a minnow on bottom or a jig and where we were at water was shallow, he kept getting hung up and I never seen him catch a fish. We talked and I shared, I probably caught 15-20 while we talked some for awhile were coming on every cast. This bothered him a lot and he was trying to copy the way I was fishing, a bobber with one jig set just off bottom. You have to learn the areas that are good for the discharge levels and just by watching and talking you can learn a lot there especially from the old timers. That young guy is also the same guy I fished beside Saturday for a couple hrs that caught the real nice saugeye. I have fished new areas quite a few times in some cases before I learned the fish Just keep at it and main thing is not to get frustrated , the fish are there.


----------



## fisherFL

glasseyes said:


> Last week a young man fished close to me and he was throwing a minnow on bottom or a jig and where we were at water was shallow, he kept getting hung up and I never seen him catch a fish. We talked and I shared, I probably caught 15-20 while we talked some for awhile were coming on every cast. This bothered him a lot and he was trying to copy the way I was fishing, a bobber with one jig set just off bottom. You have to learn the areas that are good for the discharge levels and just by watching and talking you can learn a lot there especially from the old timers. That young guy is also the same guy I fished beside Saturday for a couple hrs that caught the real nice saugeye. I have fished new areas quite a few times in some cases before I learned the fish Just keep at it and main thing is not to get frustrated , the fish are there.


How deep is it in the spillway? Does it vary much, and I need to learn how to fish the jig with the bobber because it makes sense why people catch so many that way because it keeps it in the strike zone the entire time instead of bouncing it along the bottom and slow reeling like I normally do


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

You need to spend time there to answer these questions, and something else to throw you a curve, sometimes the bobber method just doesn't work. Depends again on discharge and if the fish are taking it. It's just the way I like to do it. I've only been there maybe 10-12 times this winter and haven't fished it much at all for several years but it hasn't changed any from what I've seen last few weeks. Like I said you have to put in the hrs , fish it and you will learn the channels , humps, and the different current flows and where the fish have their favorite spots to lay.


----------



## fisherFL

glasseyes said:


> You need to spend time there to answer these questions, and something else to throw you a curve, sometimes the bobber method just doesn't work. Depends again on discharge and if the fish are taking it. It's just the way I like to do it. I've only been there maybe 10-12 times this winter and haven't fished it much at all for several years but it hasn't changed any from what I've seen last few weeks. Like I said you have to put in the hrs , fish it and you will learn the channels , humps, and the different current flows and where the fish have their favorite spots to lay.


If I could spend more time there I would I just done have my drivers license yet and I live 30 mins away, I feel like it is a good place to fish I just don't know the best conditions when to fish it and how to in certain conditions


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## StumpHawg

Back when I was a kid before cellphones and internet, my buddies and I would get dumped by each others moms at the spillway as a way to get rid of us Anyways the pickup time was veried but you covered the whole spillway when things are slow and learned new spots-bait presentations which worked until pickup time. Most of the time we got dumped in spring-fall conditions but can still remember the times under the bridge during thunderstorms with childhood friends Glasseyes nailed it, you got to put time in, there is no secrets when it comes to fishing!


----------



## jiggerman

Are there still alot of fish in that spillway Stumphawg?


----------



## StumpHawg

jiggerman said:


> Are there still alot of fish in that spillway Stumphawg?


Alot of smaller fish in spillway, but size wise only in certain areas with weather patterns.


----------



## Deazl666

Fisherfourlife said:


> If I could spend more time there I would I just done have my drivers license yet and I live 30 mins away, I feel like it is a good place to fish I just don't know the best conditions when to fish it and how to in certain conditions
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If you spend a lot of time at the spillway, as others have indicated, you will certainly figure it out, the different patterns, when to be there, when it's a waste of time, etc. Still, I think heavy pressure is an issue at spillways. I mean, it has to be, right, since spillways are the busiest fishing holes on earth. 

I grew up fishing a spillway in north central Ohio (Black Fork at Charles Mill Dam), and I never did quite get the hang of it. It certainly didn't help that every Tom, Dick, and Harry with a pole seemed to fish that spot. Over the years, I saw a lot of guys catch a lot of small channel cats, drifting live bait, but I didn't see too many big fish, although I did see a few. 

There are very skilled that know how to mitigate "pressure" as a factor, and figure out ways to catch fish, big ones, too. But the average angler, someone of modest skill (e.g. me), needs to be more strategic about when and where he fishes. IMO, it's all about optimizing my time on the water, and a good rule of thumb is to go where people aren't: I find that, for the most part, a lot of anglers won't venture too far from their vehicle. So what I do is find a good fishable river, and hike. The farther back I go into the bush, the fewer people I see, which means the fish will be ripe for the taking. 

Others may disagree, but Ohio, generally speaking, is a tough state for inland, shore-bound angling, which makes strategy that much more important. If I go south, the number and size of fish I catch increases dramatically, and the same thing happens when I go north. Latitude makes a huge difference. In Ohio though, for me, once the weather warms-up, it's about finding the right body of water, the right hole, hitting it at the right time of day, and avoiding the crowds (even small ones). Presentation is a distant fifth, but it does matter. When I disregard a rule or two, I don't catch many fish.


----------



## glasseyes

StumpHawg said:


> Back when I was a kid before cellphones and internet, my buddies and I would get dumped by each others moms at the spillway as a way to get rid of us Anyways the pickup time was veried but you covered the whole spillway when things are slow and learned new spots-bait presentations which worked until pickup time. Most of the time we got dumped in spring-fall conditions but can still remember the times under the bridge during thunderstorms with childhood friends Glasseyes nailed it, you got to put time in, there is no secrets when it comes to fishing!



Boy don't I remember those days, cherished memories for sure. I was dumped there plenty of times myself. And didn't I love that as a kid, the whole place to explore . Yes and we did it without cell phones, how in the world did we survive !


----------



## colfish

how does live bait do?


----------



## glasseyes

Don't know , never use it.


----------



## fisherFL

Do you think the clarity yesterday had to do with the bite? You could only see your bait in 2 in of water after that nothing, so used the brightest baits I had which was chartreuse Berkeley grub and that's what I caught them on, felt like they were only gonna bite if you got it right in front of there face 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Don't know how others feel about the water clarity there but myself I like some color to it. I never catch much there when the water is clear. On a cloudy day and color to the water with some discharge, rain or snow and wind, LOOK OUT, the bite is on.


----------



## fisherFL

So your saying sun isn't good because it was sunny the entire time yesterday except for the occasional cloud passing over and now that I think of it the one saugeye I caught was when the sun started setting and half the spillway was shaded


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A

Deazl666 said:


> If you spend a lot of time at the spillway, as others have indicated, you will certainly figure it out, the different patterns, when to be there, when it's a waste of time, etc. Still, I think heavy pressure is an issue at spillways. I mean, it has to be, right, since spillways are the busiest fishing holes on earth.
> 
> I grew up fishing a spillway in north central Ohio (Black Fork at Charles Mill Dam), and I never did quite get the hang of it. It certainly didn't help that every Tom, Dick, and Harry with a pole seemed to fish that spot. Over the years, I saw a lot of guys catch a lot of small channel cats, drifting live bait, but I didn't see too many big fish, although I did see a few.
> 
> There are very skilled that know how to mitigate "pressure" as a factor, and figure out ways to catch fish, big ones, too. But the average angler, someone of modest skill (e.g. me), needs to be more strategic about when and where he fishes. IMO, it's all about optimizing my time on the water, and a good rule of thumb is to go where people aren't: I find that, for the most part, a lot of anglers won't venture too far from their vehicle. So what I do is find a good fishable river, and hike. The farther back I go into the bush, the fewer people I see, which means the fish will be ripe for the taking.
> 
> Others may disagree, but Ohio, generally speaking, is a tough state for inland, shore-bound angling, which makes strategy that much more important. If I go south, the number and size of fish I catch increases dramatically, and the same thing happens when I go north. Latitude makes a huge difference. In Ohio though, for me, once the weather warms-up, it's about finding the right body of water, the right hole, hitting it at the right time of day, and avoiding the crowds (even small ones). Presentation is a distant fifth, but it does matter. When I disregard a rule or two, I don't catch many fish.


Deazl, I grew up fishing that exact spillway. Mostly for catfish. I would hate to admit how many hours I actually fished it with my friends; from the lake side to on top the wall, and all the way to the far end of the parking lot. And your assessment is spot on IMO. My friends and I used to joke that we fished it so much and did so well (for kids that were around 13 at the time) that we were going to buy a video camera and tape a show for the local channel called "Dam Fishing." (Sooo glad we didn't now!) LOL

However, I did get really good at knowing when to fish it and where. Crowds killed it for catfishing. You can get some good sized channels out of there at the right times. And many times I would see guys pulling saugeye in decen't numbers (can't recall size though). Unless something drastic happened I'm sure not much changed on when to fish, But it's been a decade or so since I've even fished there so no doubt the topo and snags have changed.

Also, I agree with Ohio being hard to fish compared to that state up north, or going south. I think average fisherman like myself don't know that or don't realize it most of the time but I believe you are correct.

What I noticed lately here in central ohio is popular spots to fish are popular for a reason, there are good fish there and they can be caught. However, most people hear where fish are being caught but rarely ask when. Which is just as important.

One thing I always consider is harsh conditions, most people won't fish in the cold, or the rain. I figure the fish don't much care about our weather as much and I've had some of my most productive days in the cold but especially in the rain.

And never under estimate the power of darkness no matter what your fishing for. Not only are there far less people out than daytime but I feel like the fish are much more forgiving on presentation as well.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## glasseyes

Look, you just need to take the information you get here with a grain of salt, not everything is going to work all the time, it never does. What I'm telling you is that I seem to catch more fish there when the conditions are like this. Probably has more to do with cloud cover but I don't try and be scientific about my fishing I never have and never will. I go fishing when I get the chance, so it may be a blue bird sky with crystal clear water and if thats the only time I have to go then so be it. Also don't think for a minute I catch fish everytime I go there, I don't and I've never caught a real big eye anyway. The biggest I've caught was little over 4 lb. 
Now probably 20 some years ago I did catch the biggest Flathead of my life up close to dam, it weighed in just under 50 lb.
I didn't do much good Saturday but I did snag a large Buffalo carp on 4 lb. test line, and landed him, he probably weighed 20-25 lb. and that made the whole trip worth while.


----------



## Dovans

I caught this one last year. Can not remember the time of year. There some nice ones in there... just have to find them


----------



## fisherFL

Dovans said:


> I caught this one last year. Can not remember the time of year. There some nice ones in there... just have to find them


That is a really nice one, did you get him on a 3in grub?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans

I did. I was halfway between the bridge and the spillway. I remember it was cold. Dont think the flow was all that strong either.


----------



## glasseyes

You know one place down there I don't think I have ever caught a saugeye at is on the side the wheel chair ramps are, if you are between the wheel chair ramp thats closest to dam and the bridge, the area inbetween those two spots. I don't think in all the years I fish the spill way I have never caught on there. And then again I don't fish that area to much.


----------



## Texican

Anybody going to fish the spillway this weekend I'm going to if I don't have to work mite go anyway lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Well I don't have to work, I get up real early and run, depending on the weather. If it's real nice and sunny I will probably hit paint creek lake for crappie, if it's nasty out then I will head to Deer creek.


----------



## Texican

Sounds good glasseyes I never have fished paint creek but I here alot about it form guys at work good luck if you go fish paint creek or I mite see you at spillway either way good luck 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I drive a black Tundra, with a small white sticker on rear bumper, says,( 26.2 )
that would be me.


----------



## Texican

Ok I drive a blue Ford ranger I just got for a work truck has a black tool box 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

I know the weather has been bad but has anyone been fishing the spillway and is anyone had any luck 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans

Was there Weds. Stayed for about 15 minutes. Freaking wind just making it to unbearable. Water was low. No flow.


----------



## Texican

Thanks for the info divans I knew the weather was bad and the wind as well I hope it gets better and no flow that's not good ill probably hit alum this weekend if there is no flow at the spillway never had any luck there with no water flow 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigDub007

Fished it for three or so hrs....I think I seen you fish for a couple mins then leave...caught six saugeye or should I say cigars ......I did not catch the quality of fish I was looking for ....I had to give up to fish a different spot....I was a day late and a buck short , had the pocket I was fishing freeze up.....


----------



## Texican

Did you fish today? And was there any water flow

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans

Fished today for few hours. I was able to catch two, and one I think it was a Carp. (snagged it though) Folks up on the wall were catching them right and left. Size same as always. Low flow.


----------



## glasseyes

I may try the creek above the lake, up by rifle range. I know its cold and clear but I've caught crappie there this time of year before. The crappie have been biting pretty good all winter Rocky and paint creek lakes also.


----------



## jim8861

glasseye fish the creek last sunday wadding got 4 crappie should start up soon.do you know if the camp area at paint creek is open was going to try it sat from bank.


----------



## StumpHawg

Jim, I heard open water at campgrounds today but not from my eyes just word of mouth.


----------



## britton1989

Caught about 25 or so saugeye below spillway....all cigars except one that was about 3 pound

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFishHunter

Get that one toady britton?


----------



## fishdealer04

Anybody caught any catfish or seen any caught? I didnt get to make it up to the spillway last year at all, but when I used to go a lot I used to throw out some cut bait or liver or something for cats while I used my other rod to throw jigs. I used to do pretty well in the winter/spring for channels while fishing for 'eyes as well. Might make the drive on Monday.


----------



## britton1989

I was there last night from 6 to 10 with my trusty ol latern...im rather new to the site but i will be there tonight later on prolly 11 ish... Names jeremy... Stop and say hey... As for the catfish seen a guy throwin a lifhted bobber and caught two decent sized fish... Look like cats... He was drifting... Flow was low...real low... There are tons of small cigar fish that i had to fish through alot to get that fish... Didnt keep anything...But overall a blast.. Caught a good crappie also

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Good job britton and good luck tonite I mite try there in the morning let me know how you do tonite and how the water flow is 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooterJ

so are the fish biting at spillway?


----------



## claytonhaske

scooterJ said:


> so are the fish biting at spillway?


no, they quit last night. wont be bitting for another week........best way to tell if the fish are still bitting is, go and try for yourself!!!!


----------



## britton1989

I caught probably 15 or so.... Small cigars.... Never seen anything caught over 15 inches... i had to slowly drag two sixteeths jigs to get bite... Seen a guy load probably 25 or so in a 5 gallon bucket and left... I almost asked if he knew there was a limit on em... But minded my own business... The flow was about none... Way down still...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## scooterJ

yeap i went there today and caught only snags and a Cold.......................


----------



## glasseyes

I was there saturday afternoon for maybe half hr. I watched a guy across from me in wooded area, snag and keep several small channel cats, maybe 1 lb. or little over. I don't think he knew it was wrong, he looked asian, he drug them out on bank tail 1st , picked them up and put in bucket right in front of a lot of people fishing across from him down by wheel chair ramp towards old parking lot.


----------



## zack2345

I was wondering if there was any locals who knew if the rain wee getting now will make them turn up the flow of water at the spillway by Friday? I have the website to check the outflow I'm just trying to plan my weekend. Thanks


----------



## n-strut

I would think so, seeing that nothing is at flood stage yet, they shouldn't have to hold any water back.


----------



## Dovans

Lake is pretty dry.... When will they start holding water back to fill it.


----------



## StumpHawg

Dovans said:


> Lake is pretty dry.... When will they start holding water back to fill it.


April 1st is usually the date.


----------



## jim8861

april 1st start holding water 2 feet a week till may 15th summer pool


----------



## britton1989

Can someone list the deercreek outflow website? I know its on here somewhere but internet is messing up.. Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason78

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wc/distns.htm


----------



## britton1989

Thanks 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bmiller

Me and a buddy were there Monday and caught 1 about 14". Had one on that was about 18" but he got off at the bank. Using minnows under a bobber. Flow was slow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

You guys have done better than I have I have been there 3 times and all I cought is three crappie and zero saugeye 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## zack2345

Hey guys I noticed the water is at 400 cfs is that too fast to fish? I have heard 300cfsis perfect for the saugeye


----------



## T-180

zack,
Was there yesterday for a little while in that beautiful weather ; the flow was strong, but very fishable & had good color. Too bad the saugeyes had lock jaw for the most part. Hooked two little cigars and had a hold of a very large paddlefish for about 10 minutes before he broke off. He porpoised a few times where we got a good look at him, but there was no way I was landing him in that current & relatively light tackle. What a cool birthday present after all these years to get to see something like that.
Hope you do better than we did, but it was miserable yesterday with that snow, sleet, & freezing rain.


----------



## zack2345

Thanks man I appreciate it. I hate driving up from cincinnati and finding out its not even possible to fish. . . Last Friday we killed them usin 16 th oz jig heads.. . .im guessing ill need at least 8 th or quarter right.


----------



## claytonhaske

zack2345 said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it. I hate driving up from cincinnati and finding out its not even possible to fish. . . Last Friday we killed them usin 16 th oz jig heads.. . .im guessing ill need at least 8 th or quarter right.


Your driving all the way from cincy, to be able to catch some dink eyes?????? Wow, see what posting about spillway fishing does!!!! I would think the ohio river would be better than small ole' deer creek??????


----------



## zack2345

Yea the ohio is good for eyes but ever since they started workin on the hydro on the maldahl dam you can't fish any of the good spots. . . I don't think I'm goin up tonight cause there lettin out like 600 cfs that seems like too much


----------



## Texican

Anyone fish the spillway this weekend and was anything being cought? ????

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Namlot79

Fished the spillway last night from around 7 till 10:30. Between my buddy and I we only caught 8, all fairly small. Caught them all between the wall and wheelchair ramp


----------



## glasseyes

Went down sunday after church for about 1.5 hrs. not many people there. Seen a guy wading down at end of channel and he had 3 around 15-16". I caught one 15" on green tail and left after that only had little over 1 hr. to fish. Was a little surprised to see someone wading.


----------



## hillbilly123

I fished Friday afternoon and caught ~6 all under 12", did not catch much Sunday but didn't stay long was too cold for me.

Everyone keeps the dinks and tells me they fillet out decent and are good eating. I never have kept any below 14", but getting frustrated at the ones of those size being few and far between. I'm about to quit fishing there, which sucks because I live 5 mins away!


----------



## glasseyes

Ok, had two hrs to fish weds. afternoon after work so hit the spill way at 2:30 pm fished till 4:30 caught 5 total. I have pictures on my phone but can't figure out how to get them on here. Biggest of the 5 was 22" weighed 4.75 lb. full of eggs. kept one other that was 16", other 3 were 10"-12" thru back. Caught 4 of them on a #10 silver blue orange belly husky jerk. Lost one other that I know was a nice fish but didn't get to see it. They were slamming this bait , no light hits today. Everytime one hit it was when I paused the bait for few seconds , as soon as I would start to reel, wham. I think it was one of my best two hrs. of fishing there in a long time and one of the best saugeyes to date.


----------



## Dovans

It was either go to Cabelas or Deer Creek. I am choosing the latter. Hope they are still hitting..small or large. Going through Mr. A. syndrome.


----------



## Texican

How is deer creek anybody fish today or did everyone go to cabelas

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans

Yup, was there for couple hours. Water was just over the wheel chair ramp. I did not catch anything, but the people on the wheel chair ramp side caught about four bigger then what usually comes outta that spillway. Left because I forgot my fishing license and my luck, I would have been checked.


----------



## Bon3s

Dovans said:


> Yup, was there for couple hours. Water was just over the wheel chair ramp. I did not catch anything, but the people on the wheel chair ramp side caught about four bigger then what usually comes outta that spillway. Left because I forgot my fishing license and my luck, I would have been checked.


My buddy got checked last year and left his at home, they just ran his name, it's all uploaded to the Internet now.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## britton1989

Was there yesterday...thought of something weird while there... Alot of people throwing orange belly cranks... I think more people read the post than i thought

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

several weeks ago I was there and caught 4 nice fish and I know 3 of them were caught on #10 jek bait , color was gold , black back and orange belly. Looks like the orange belly is attracting. Fish I caught that day were 16"-18"


----------



## linebacker43

was down there today after work from about 930 to 11am. only seen 1 fish caught while I was there and I never even had a tap. had one pole with a minnie on it and was throwing twisters, big joshy's, and jerks with the other. Seemed to have pretty good flow of water going with just a little bit of foam up at the dam. Fished up one side and down the other. figured today would have been a good day with the temps and water conditions. I know I wasnt there at the prime times but figured I could have pulled a couple cigars anyhow. Oh well, nice day to be out! Good luck all!

Linebacker43


----------



## claytonhaske

What's the appeal of catching undersized fish????? Am I lost, did I miss something?????


----------



## Dovans

To catch something. I was there couple days ago, and they were pulling out respectable size saugeye. Bigger then a cigar.


----------



## Texican

I'm heading down to the spillway tomorrow hope they're still biting anyone fish today ?? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gone2fish

I fished the spillway on 3/9/13. I caught fish. It was a good day to be out.


----------



## britton1989

Fished last night caught a few keepers...finally get to fillet a few.... One about 3 1/2 pounds... No eggs though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Me and my daughter and a friend about went this afternoon and we got skunked but it was a nice day to be outside well maybe next time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell

glasseyes said:


> Ok, had two hrs to fish weds. afternoon after work so hit the spill way at 2:30 pm fished till 4:30 caught 5 total. I have pictures on my phone but can't figure out how to get them on here. Biggest of the 5 was 22" weighed 4.75 lb. full of eggs. kept one other that was 16", other 3 were 10"-12" thru back. Caught 4 of them on a #10 silver blue orange belly husky jerk. Lost one other that I know was a nice fish but didn't get to see it. They were slamming this bait , no light hits today. Everytime one hit it was when I paused the bait for few seconds , as soon as I would start to reel, wham. I think it was one of my best two hrs. of fishing there in a long time and one of the best saugeyes to date.


Email them to yourself, send them from your text message application directly to your email address. Download them and upload them. Easiest way other than syncing your phone or getting a photobucket app


----------



## Texican

Going to try it again this weekend hopefuly they will be biting and hope its not windy 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Heading to the spillway tomorrow got some new bits to try out and see if i can catch a saugeye or some crappie 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Texican said:


> Heading to the spillway tomorrow got some new bits to try out and see if i can catch a saugeye or some crappie
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think I'll be there, too. If you see a guy getting out of black civic si with a smallie sticker on the back, that would be me...


----------



## Texican

I'll be in a ford ranger blue 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Has anybody been fishing the spillway and have they been catching anything ?? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I went by Thursday afternoon and the flow was so high it would not be fishable


----------



## n-strut

Fished tonight got one 22 inches and one about 17 and a few through backs, flow is good.


----------



## StumpHawg

n-strut said:


> Fished tonight got one 22 inches and one about 17 and a few through backs, flow is good.


It was good tonight


----------



## Texican

Thanks guys ill be there in the morning to give it a try hope there still biting 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter

Gave the spillway a whirl for about 2 hours this evening. No saugeye for me personally but saw probably a dozen 16+ inchers landed by others. Im thinking a couple went 21-23. Ton of people down there. I did snag a quill back sucker and caught a 12.5 inch crappie.


----------



## Texican

I was there this morning and i caught 2 crappie 11in and 10in and 2 saugeye 1 about 13in and 1 about 18in i all so saw quite a few saugeye being caught and some crappie to bad the weather is going to get bad or i would try it again tomorrow morning to bad you didn't catch any hope you have better luck next time 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

I showed up too late I guess. Congrats on the crappie, almost F.O.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Well i got there before daylight and fished til about 12 30 live minnows under a float was getting it done around 3 to 4 ft. Deep ill put a picture picture up of the fish tomorrow 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Yeah, I blew it. Figured later in the day the better with the temp warming up. I'm new to saugeye and the DC spillway. Lesson learned. First time at that bait shop - what's the deal with all the cats?!? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

You went to marys bait that place smells so bad i don't go there unless i just have too i go to frostys yea for saugeye its early in the morning or late in the evening to dark is when i have the best luck or on over cast days .man all those cats i just can't get over that smell it so bad i don't see how those guys don't get sick from that smell and breathing that stuff 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Texican said:


> You went to marys bait that place smells so bad i don't go there unless i just have too i go to frostys yea for saugeye its early in the morning or late in the evening to dark is when i have the best luck or on over cast days .man all those cats i just can't get over that smell it so bad i don't see how those guys don't get sick from that smell and breathing that stuff
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Where is frostys? Me and my dad go to the spillway every now and again and we try to get minnows but sometimes I just can't stand to walk into thy bait shop it smells so bad, cats so many cats


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Frostys if your goin up 207 from Mt Sterling you go threw panugusburg headed to the dam when you turn left on Egypt pike frosty is about a mile maybe not that far you will pass a couple of houses and there will be frostys on the right has a big parking lot you can't miss it just look for the sign hope this helps you can't stand that smell and those cats lots of cats 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

If you're coming from GC on 62 there's a bait store in Pleasant Corners near the intersection with 665. Nice people, but they only had wax worms today...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Here are the ones i got yesterday 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Texican said:


> Here are the ones i got yesterday
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yum haha, i do like seeing the
Bigger ones , proves maybe there is still some good ones in there to catch, even if all I catch are dinks......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

There were some nice ones caught yesterday and lots of dinks im going to try and get down there again this coming weekend hope there is a few big ones left 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666

Good job! Feels good to catch fish in tough conditions...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Texican said:


> There were some nice ones caught yesterday and lots of dinks im going to try and get down there again this coming weekend hope there is a few big ones left
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Did you use crappie or bass minnows? How deep did u set your bobber?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Used bass minnows and about 3 to 4 ft was pitching up stream and letting it drift down no bite do it all over again this is how i caught mine 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Texican said:


> Used bass minnows and about 3 to 4 ft was pitching up stream and letting it drift down no bite do it all over again this is how i caught mine
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Now sort of a random question but what do you do to keep your minnows on? I always have trouble casting them very far because they always seem to fly off.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Well if they are flying off your casting too hard you get the PM

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

Texican said:


> Well if they are flying off your casting too hard you get the PM
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yep got it, thanks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenpea

Is it elbow to elbow at night like it can be during the day? I would think the night fishing would be good there.


----------



## Texican

I haven't fished there at nite but i do get there early to fish before day light but i would like to fish at nite and throw some husky jerks or x raps to try and catch a big one or two

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tobeast

its pretty packed at dusk but clears out no long after dark


----------



## Texican

I mite try it one nite and see how it is what baits are good at nite jigs or stick baits ?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I was there early Saturday I think I fished directly across Texican for short time before I moved up by bridge, but in fifteen minutes after I got there I snagged the biggest Saugeye Ive had a hold of for years. I'm pretty sure it would have gone over 6 lb. . I didn't take him out of water had him hooked by dorsal fin. I think he actually hit the jerk bait but missed it when I set the hook, I knew immediately he was snagged. I caught a few small ones then caught one by the bridge that was just under 18". I turned him loose before I left. Went to Paint creek to crappie fish.


----------



## Texican

I was fishing just below the flood gauge i was fishing in front of the picnic table there was a man fishing right by the flood gauge catching crappie he was catching quite a few there

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fisherFL

I bet yesterday would have been a good day, overcast cool right before a big front, I feel Like fish know when a big storms coming so they eat some stuff before


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Texican said:


> I was fishing just below the flood gauge i was fishing in front of the picnic table there was a man fishing right by the flood gauge catching crappie he was catching quite a few there
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Yup that was you, I also seen you when I left creek later, you were driving on rt. 207 towards pacostburg , it was around 12:30 pm I think.


----------



## Texican

Yep that was me wish i could have stayed longer but had to go do some stuff with the wife if your married you know what o mean 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

You were fishing off the the ramp when you got there you fished there for a little while think you caught a small one or two then you went down by the bridge for a while 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

Going to hit the spill way this afternoon after work around 2:30 pm. for a couple hrs. Last time I went down after work and there was snow on the ground , within a half hr. I had one of my biggest saugeye ever, 4.75 lbs. I hope to repeat this today.


----------



## glasseyes

Texican said:


> You were fishing off the the ramp when you got there you fished there for a little while think you caught a small one or two then you went down by the bridge for a while
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That is correct. I could tell it was you by your picture in your avatar. I thought about yelling Texican across the creek but decided against that , if it had not been you then I would have looked a little insane maybe. But then again my wife describes me a little like that anyway.


----------



## glasseyes

glasseyes said:


> That is correct. I could tell it was you by your picture in your avatar. I thought about yelling Texican across the creek but decided against that , if it had not been you then I would have looked a little insane maybe. But then again my wife describes me a little like that anyway.


Speaking of profiles and avatars, would someone please tell this old fool again how to load a picture on profile for this, I know I ve probably been told before but can't figure it out. I have a picture of myself on my profile page but not sure what I'm doing or not doing to have it show up. Please direct me in the direction for help


----------



## Texican

Go to your profile should be able to do it from there for a profile picture should if your just want to post a picture when you go to reply should be a box at the bottom with a camera push it and you should be able to pick a picture from you gallery 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I just don't understand, I resized picture and uploaded from my computer and it failed for some reason.


----------



## Texican

I used my phone to pick post my stuff i don't know about doing it on a computer wish i could help i have a hard enough time with my android phone 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Well glasseyes let me know if you have any luck this afternoon i have to work 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## twistertail

I was over Saturday also and did well. Caught 16 eyes and one whitebass. Had one eye that was 16 and one that was 20 all the rest were smaller. My dad also got 2 that were around 16. Saw lots of nice sized eyes caught.


----------



## crappie55

Has anybody fished the lake yet


----------



## glasseyes

crappie55 said:


> Has anybody fished the lake yet


I know they are catching crappie in deep water in lake.


----------



## crappie55

Good to no i mite go out sunday if the weather is good


----------



## Texican

Nice catch twistertail

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

crappie55 said:


> Good to no i mite go out sunday if the weather is good


don't you know,,,they bite better when the weather is bad


----------



## skysk8r11

What saugeye fishing techniques do you guys use in the spill way?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR

I love watching the early spring bite turn on! Every year these postings get me motivated to hit the water.
Thanx.


----------



## n-strut

crappie55 said:


> Has anybody fished the lake yet


Yes, the bite was real good until the water muddied, starting to clear up some.Got into a few on Saturday.


----------



## Texican

I throw jigs alot most of the time and stick baits 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Anybody goin to fish the spillway this weekend ???? Important going to try and fish Saturday morning 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I fished a couple hrs. after work yesterday and thought it might be good but never caught an eye, had one on but got off. Caught a couple small white bass when I seen several guys catching crappie on both side down on the lower end close to bank, so I put on my little old faithfull hair jig and had several hits and a couple small WB. . I never seen an eye caught down on that end while I was there but couldn't say about dam or wall area. 
To sky,, I have had luck on the twister tails catching the most fish the last 5-6 weeks but all the fish I've caught over 17 " have been on the suspending jerk baits.


----------



## twistertail

I use twistertails probably 90% of the time and all that I've caught this year have been on tails. Color doesnt seem to matter, Saturday I caught them on 4 different colors, white, pink, yellow and purple. I use crankbaits some and have caught some on them but you do get snagged up once in a while and lose your bait, I'd rather lose a jig and tail than a $6-$8 crank. I think both baits work equally as well so might as well go the cheaper one in case you lose it.


----------



## Texican

Your rite about that i would rather lose a jig head and tail rather than a crank bait i have lost my share there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I make my own jig heads so not a big concern about losing one . I have to disagree about the jerk bait bite, I do think the tails catch a lot of fish there but that's only because 99% of the people are using them. I would have to say if you matched the % of people fishing with the jerk bait they would win . If not then they would surely get the prize for catching bigger fish % over the tails. I don't like it when I lose one but I buy them only on sale and have only lost 2 this year. Paid $3 for one and $5 for the other, so $8 lost I don't think is bad for the fish I've caught with them and I know the jigs and plastic lost there can amount to a lot more then that by one fisherman.


----------



## twistertail

I agree that most fish caught there are with jigs because thats what most people use. Its like if you're on a headboat at Lake Erie and the first fish is caught on a green Erie Deary, everyone puts that on and uses it the rest of the day so of course that is what most fish are caught on. I did experiment a little on Saturday and used different colors and they all seemed to work equally as well. I tried a stick bait several different times also but never caught anything on it. I think most importantly, what ever bait you decide to use, you have to know how to use it. I've seen guys put on what looks like a 1oz jig toss is out and wonder why they get snagged up every cast, and I've seen guys reeling in a Rapala as fast as they can and wondering why they are not getting any hits.


----------



## glasseyes

I know a lot of times I will try something different but usually I won't put a completely different kind of bait on if I'm catching fish on the one type. Usually I end up trying different types of baits when the fish have quit biting on what I was using. So if I don't get any hits on the different bait I've tried I end up thinking that the fish just won't hit that bait. When reality is that the fish may have stopped hitting anything no matter what I throw out. I suppose I have caught more fish on the tails also but the quality is not the same. I guess I would rather cast more and catch one or two bigger fish than catch the little ones more often. And I do know the bigger fish also hit the tails, I just think if there were a way to get an average , that the jerk bait would be at the higher end .


----------



## Texican

Well glasseyes and twistertail im going to go and try jigs and crank baits Saturday and see if they work on some saugeyes and crappie witch crank baits do you guys recamend and what color? Maybe I'll see one of you guys down there 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MR_KLN

Going down in the morning I'm going to try several lures to see what they want!!! Good luck fellas!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes

I will probably try paint creek one more time for crappie before going to Deer creek. If the crappie there are a no go I think Ill try the lake for crappie or maybe the creek, I just think the spill way gets to crowded for me on a Saturday, maybe I'll try it Friday during day sometime . Who knows, isn't it great to have so many choices of where to fish and what to fish for , decisions , decisions , what to do.


----------



## Texican

I have never fished paint creek i fish at Alum or Hoover most of the time i just waiting for the lake to fill back up and ill get the boat ready to fish i just fish deer creek in the spring to try and catch a few good luck to you guys I'll be working 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Texican

Anybody going to fish the spillway tomorrow im going to try it in the morning to see if the fish are biting 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dihardhunter

Seriously contemplating that myself. If I show up, it will be early. I'll be parking on the east side of the spillway in a blue Chevrolet Colorado. Flag me down, I'll be glad to meet some of the OGF members. Hoping they turn the water on, levels were low this afternoon.


----------



## deercreekman

Did really well there tonight.Seem like when the sun went down it was on.Lots o small ones.Did manage 2 at 16 inchs.All on 2 inch Green and also White twister tail.Throwing 1/16th oz heads double up on line.Sure it will be packed tomorrow...They kinda cleared out once it got dark tonight..As well as myself.Water is flowing great.A little stained.But its on!!Good Luck!!


----------



## Texican

Thanks deercreekman for the info diehardhunter ill look for you ill be there early ill be in a blue ford ranger good luck to you 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dana.Birrell

Thinking about taking the wife and kids to Deercreek Spillway tomorrow morning to see if they can't get some catfish. Where can I find the information on water levels and whether or not they are releasing water?


----------



## Texican

Well Dana i fished there this morning the lake is down low still at winter pool i fished the spillway and they were letting out water the water flow was decent lots of small saugeye being caught on jigs and minnows some bluegills on wax worms didn't see any catfish caught but that don't mean anything i know they are there i don't think anybody is fishing for them all i caught was 4 saugeye and 1 crappie hope this helps you good luck to you and your family Happy Easter 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

